# SMTP & POP Email Server Ports



## dannaswolcott

I have Lotus Notes Domino Server 7 installed. Its working locally between 3 users. I am able to email with in my network with no problem. When I go to email outside of the network, It don't email. Just keeps saying that the SMTP server cant connect. Is there some port I need to enable in the router that will alow this to work? Post what you think, Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Zatharus

The standard ports for email are:

POP3 - port 110
POP3 Secure (over SSL) - port 995

SMTP - port 25
Secure SMTP (SSMTP) - port 465


When you are trying to mail out, are you trying to connect directly to the receiving server or are you trying to go through a proxy?


----------



## dannaswolcott

Well this is what i have...

I have my own domain witch is forwarded over to my own server here at my house. I have installed Lotus Notes Domino Server on it. I have set up mail accounts and I am able to send and receive email with in my local server. If I try to email say my roadrunner email account, It wont go though... Same thing when I try to email in to my network. It just comes back to me. I have went over and over the settings and all seam fine. All the ports you told me are set in the router... still nothing....

here is the error i get....


----------



## dannaswolcott

you will see in there toward the bottom that its getting a error.... also my domain name is http://wolcottscomputerhelpcenter.com  you can go to it and see what I am doing if you want. It might help you better understand what I am doing.


----------



## Zatharus

What do your error logs show as the SMTP error?  

I have a suspicion that Roadrunner is not accepting direct emails from your IP address if it is a subscriber (consumer) class IP and not a static business IP.  Many mail servers will reject such requests for SMTP transmissions because there is a high chance that the mail trying to be delivered is from a spammer or other non-legitimate source.  While this is not true in your case, it is what the server on the other end is assuming.  Roadrunner's mail server will not be the only mail server that you will have this problem with.

You will want to do one of the following:

1)  Push your email through an established account.  For instance: Authenticate to your Roadrunner account and send all emails through that SMTP service.  Not recommended for commercial enterprises, but it can work in a pinch.  Also, some ISPs frown on this.  You essentially would use this account as a proxy to send your domain's email thus having it come from a trusted source.

2)  Purchase a business class static IP.  Host your own server on this.

3)  Purchase a hosting service from which you can run and manage your domain's email service.


Also, I am not able to go to the link you have provided.  It will not load.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Zatharus said:


> What do your error logs show as the SMTP error?
> 
> I have a suspicion that Roadrunner is not accepting direct emails from your IP address if it is a subscriber (consumer) class IP and not a static business IP.  Many mail servers will reject such requests for SMTP transmissions because there is a high chance that the mail trying to be delivered is from a spammer or other non-legitimate source.  While this is not true in your case, it is what the server on the other end is assuming.  Roadrunner's mail server will not be the only mail server that you will have this problem with.
> 
> You will want to do one of the following:
> 
> 1)  Push your email through an established account.  For instance: Authenticate to your Roadrunner account and send all emails through that SMTP service.  Not recommended for commercial enterprises, but it can work in a pinch.  Also, some ISPs frown on this.  You essentially would use this account as a proxy to send your domain's email thus having it come from a trusted source.
> 
> 2)  Purchase a business class static IP.  Host your own server on this.
> 
> 3)  Purchase a hosting service from which you can run and manage your domain's email service.
> 
> 
> Also, I am not able to go to the link you have provided.  It will not load.



Try the link now... I was rebooting the server when you were trying to access it. I know it works on my IP address. I have another server here that is set up as a mail server and it works just fine with another domain. I have disconnected that server and connected my server back up, All the settings match the ones in the server that worked, Just the domain name is different.


----------



## Zatharus

Ahhh...good to have the other information.  I can get to the site now as well.

Are both of those servers on the same IP/Router?  You shouldn't have an issue with them both sharing the same outbound port for SMTP, but you could have problems on inbound connections if your forwarding is going to one and not the other.  Or, do you not have them both running concurrently?

Also, are both your servers running Domino Server?


----------



## dannaswolcott

Zatharus said:


> Ahhh...good to have the other information.  I can get to the site now as well.
> 
> Are both of those servers on the same IP/Router?  You shouldn't have an issue with them both sharing the same outbound port for SMTP, but you could have problems on inbound connections if your forwarding is going to one and not the other.  Or, do you not have them both running concurrently?
> 
> Also, are both your servers running Domino Server?



I disconnected the other server and gave it back to my friend so they are both not running on my network at the same time. The ports are only set to forward over to my server. And yes the other server was running Domino Server as well...... Its not that I MUST use domino server, I really like it and i paid $$$ for it. I would also consider using Microsoft Exchange Server, I also bought that. But Id like to get domino working... But if we cant get that working, Do you think you can help with Microsoft Exchange?


----------



## Zatharus

Ah, are you on a residential internet service?  And what kind of service is your friend running on?  This could still be an issue with the IP type.  But, there could also be something else going on.  Can you post the actual SMTP error you are getting?


----------



## dannaswolcott

Zatharus said:


> Ah, are you on a residential internet service?  And what kind of service is your friend running on?  This could still be an issue with the IP type.  But, there could also be something else going on.  Can you post the actual SMTP error you are getting?



He is on Road Runner just like me, and lives next door.... And our IP addresses are very similar, We have the same speed and package. 

The error I am seeing in the Log, is SMTP protocol returned a permanent error. 

When I send a email from my road runner email account or yahoo, It comes back to me with...

This Message was undeliverable due to the following reason: 

Each of the following recipients was rejected by a remote mail server. 
The reasons given by the server are included to help you determine why 
each recipient was rejected. 

    Recipient: <[email protected]> 
    Reason:    Relay rejected for policy reasons. 

I do not have a policy created, But my friend does not have it created and his works... But maybe I need one. I do not know how to create one.


----------



## Zatharus

Heh heh - "returned a permanent error" *sigh* I love it when logs are this helpful... 

At least the bounced email was a little more helpful.

Huh - that "policy reasons" is most likely due to either an incorrect MX record (not uncommon) or an incorrect setting on your server.  It looks like you are receiving communications from the outside at least.  That rejection is your server saying it won't accept the message.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Zatharus said:


> Heh heh - "returned a permanent error" *sigh* I love it when logs are this helpful...
> 
> At least the bounced email was a little more helpful.
> 
> Huh - that "policy reasons" is most likely due to either an incorrect MX record (not uncommon) or an incorrect setting on your server.  It looks like you are receiving communications from the outside at least.  That rejection is your server saying it won't accept the message.



Is this something you think you can help me fix?


----------



## Zatharus

Yeah, we can take look at the setup you have currently.  You may also want to see how your friend has his server configured and compare settings in the mean time.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Yah I just went over there and looked... He don't even have MX records set. And it still works, But he hosts though a different company tho not godaddy. But everything else looks the same. We will see what we can do when we look at the setup. Thanks again.


----------



## CyberRuffian

I think it may be a SSL authentication failure issue. Most SMTP requires SSL authentication eg. gmail,yahoo,hotmail, etc., You can check it by this way. log on to v3.izymail.com and create an account with gmail or yahoo or hotmail (Service is free for initial 20 days). This acts as a proxy which doesnt require SSL authentication. It this works then it is a problem with SSL. You can also create email account in www.inmail24.com which doesnt require SSL. If you come to know like this is an SSL issue then check whether you have an option to enable SSL authentication in the Lotus notes.


----------



## Zatharus

Good thoughts CyberRuffian.  It didn't look like the Domino server could authenticate for SMTP and relay mail.  Still looking for that function... 

The issue in this case is with SMTP session requests being denied because the server sending the email resides on a residential (and thus blocked) IP range.  Most email servers will not accept email from a residential or "consumer" IP address.  Mail needs to be routed through a commercial IP in order for it to be accepted in many cases.


----------



## CyberRuffian

Hi Zatharus,
Do you mean to say it will not work if I have computer is connected to the router. Because  the computer will have private IP?


----------



## Zatharus

The server will work fine through NAT via the router.  Since the server in this case is on a residential/consumer classified IP address, however, most mail servers will reject mail coming from that IP directly.  This IP address is blocked because most residential/consumer IP address ranges are on SPAM block lists.


----------



## CyberRuffian

Is beneficial or not beneficial in adding IP address in SPAM block lists. How do I take it out of the SPAM list. Whom should is contact?


----------



## Zatharus

It is very beneficial to block certain IP ranges on your email server.

There are quite a few different black lists out there that you can subscribe to.  If you find that your IP address is being blocked, you would have to contact the maintainers of these lists to have yourself removed.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Is there a way I can get it to work on a residential ip address?


----------

